# Whole house Genie Wireless System Diagram Needed



## HelmPilot (Apr 24, 2016)

Hi I'm considering a total revamp of my current Standard HD receiver based system. I want to be able to to operate up to 12 independent TV's with individual programming and Internet based streaming. Wireless would be a big plus. But I can't find and system configuration diagrams to guide me for this many tv units. Can someone point me to something that will layout this configuration?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I think we need to start with what exactly you have now and how many dvrs and recording space you need etc. How is the system used as well? Is it one person and you chose which tv for the moment or do you have 12 people wanting to do all their own things all the time? There's a lot of ways to configure a system, and it really depends on how you use your system now as to which way you should go. And if you are all ready running coax to every tv, then no wireless isn't what you want at all. Stay wired, its much better. But again, give us a full and as detailed explanation of what you have now and how you use your system in general, especially the number of people using it that will want to use dvr space as well....


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Agree with inkahauts - need more information. And want to really emphasize the comment about going wired as opposed to wireless.

It does sound like part of what you want to do is integrate DirecTV with other sources, mainly streaming sources, so identifying what all choices you want at each viewing position needs to be part of your overall description.

You will get a lot of input here, suggestions will be plentiful, and you will hear a variety of positions/opinions.

As far as DirecTV based equipment is concerned (which would just be a piece of your overall system), you can get one Genie which can serve a local TV and up to 3 other locations simultaneously, and up to 8 other locations total (but only 3 at a time) using mini clients. You can supplement that with either regular receivers or regular DVRs to get to your total 12 locations. If all 12 TVs need to do DirecTV simultaneously and independently, then you will need a Genie, 3 clients, and 8 other receivers or DVRs. One other consideration is if you want 4K capability - that will be limited to a maximum of 3 TV locations with DirecTV (you have to use a C61K client off an HR54 Genie to get 4K).


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Also, you will probably want to go wireless ONLY in locations where going wired is not a reasonable option.


----------



## Coachbulldog (Nov 17, 2014)

Bill Broderick said:


> Also, you will probably want to go wireless ONLY in locations where going wired is not a reasonable option.


I have been a Directv customer since 2002 and I am finally going to upgrade to HD. I have read about the Genie system and I have a few questions I hope some of you can answer for me. What I will be getting is the latest Genie box and two or three Genie minis. I will be placing these units in the exact same place I currently have my DTV receivers/DVRs. Going by your comment above, does the wireless mini Genie have issues? Why should it be the last option?

Thanks.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

The simple answer is that no Wireless technology is as fast or stable as its corresponding wired technology. Since you're just replacing existing receivers, the connection between the genie and its wired clients will be the same coax cables that you are currently using. So, the wired network already exists. It makes absolutely no sense to bypass a superior technology that's already in place in order to go wireless.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

What Bill said. You've already got the wiring in place, so absolutely use it. Never use wireless if wired is a reasonable option.


----------



## Coachbulldog (Nov 17, 2014)

Bill and Carl, thank you for the guidance.


----------

